# [Mandrake] Maus funktioniert nicht mehr



## yellowpixel (18. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinen Notebook Mandrake 9.1 installiert.
Alles funktionierte eigentlich soweit gut,  jedoch blieb nach einem Neustart die Maus (extern sowie die interne vom Notebook) stehen.
Egal was ich mache, der Mauszeiger bewegt sich kein bisschen.
Kann mir jemand helfen/zeigen wie ich die Maus wieder zum laufen bringe?!

Vielenk Dank


----------



## Stibie (18. April 2004)

Hast du ein Touchpad oder ein  normale Maus?


----------



## yellowpixel (18. April 2004)

beides läuft nicht mehr


----------



## Sway (19. April 2004)

Was hast du geändert? Von ganz alleine kommt das normalerweise nicht.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (19. April 2004)

hallo, 

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Mandrake 9.2, habe es aber zum Glück schon bei der Installation gemerkt und konnte es noch ändern.

Obwohl meine Maus ein Mausrad hat kann dies vom Mandrake nicht genutz werden. Auf meinem Desktop (gleiches OS) funktioniert es aber. Probiere mal die Maus als 2-Tasten-Standart-Maus zu konfigurieren.

Ausserdem wäre es vieleicht noch gut zu wissen was für eine Maus du hast und wo sie angeschlossen ist (USB oder PS2?).

g chief


----------



## yellowpixel (19. April 2004)

kei ahnung was ich geändert habe, sicher nicht bewusst.

@chiefwiegam
Es ist eine PS2 Maus
Ich kann keine 2-Tasten-Maus konfigurieren; ich komme mit der Tastatur ins Kontrollzentrum jedoch von da nicht weiter


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (19. April 2004)

sorry das Kontrollzentrum funktioniert ohne Maus wirklich nicht mehr. Vieleicht kann jemand anders (ich weiss es nicht) dir einen Tipp geben wie man dies per Konsole oder conf-Datei umstellt.

g chief


----------



## Sway (20. April 2004)

Man kann auch ohne Maus in der Grafischen Oberfläche Navigieren. Das ist garnicht so das Problem. Durch das drücken der TAB / STRG+TAB / ENTER / SPACE -Tasten kommt du normalerweise überall hin. Es ist halt aufwendiger als  mit der Maus mal eben zu klicken.


Aber das ist unter Linux garnicht nötig. Du kannst in der Konsole die /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (bei manchen Distris auch noch /etc/X11/XF86Config genannt). Im Bereich *Section "InputDevice"* stehen die Einstellungen für die Maus. 

*Beispiel von meiner Logitech MX 500 am USB Port*


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
        Option          "Buttons"               "7"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"
        Option          "Resolution"            "800"

EndSection
```

Wichtig sind dabei das das Protocol, der Driver und besonders das Device. Richtig eingestellt sind. Ich weiss leider nicht genau welche Einstellungen deine Maus bedarf. Aber das rauszufinden sollte kein Problem sein. Auf meinem Laptop sieht der Bereich so aus 

```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
EndSection
```
Das sollte zu mindest für das TouchPad bei dir ähnlich aussehen. 
Achja, auf http://www.linux-laptop.net/ findest du "normalerweise" eine Referenz XF86Config-4 für fast jedes Notebook.


----------



## yellowpixel (20. April 2004)

danke dir... ich werde mir das heute abend ansehen!


----------



## yellowpixel (20. April 2004)

es ist eigentlich alles so eingestellt wie bei dir...
Ich habe eine USB-Maus eingesteckt und das Notebook neu gestartet. Er erkennt Sie von selbst jedoch bewegt der Zeiger dennoch nicht.
Kann es noch an etwas anderem liegen?


----------



## Sway (20. April 2004)

Ja, kann es. Zum Beispiel kann es sein, das Kernelmodule nicht geladen sind, oder vielleicht die Falschen. Für eine USB Maus braucht man usbcore, usb-uhci, input, hid und mousedev.

Log dich als root ein, und gib *lsmod* ein. Damit zeigt er dir alle geladenen Module an. Lade zum testen doch die Module nach. Das machst du mit diesen Befehlen:
*
 modprobe usbcore
 modprobe input
 modprobe hid
 modprobe mousedev
*
sowie 
*
 modprobe usb-uhci
*
bzw. wenn du eine Fehlermeldung erhalten solltest, versuche
*
 modprobe usb-ohci 
*
>>Nachtrag: 
Für die USB Maus, muss das in der XF86Config-4 stehen:   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
Das ist das Device für die USB Maus

Wenn er trotz geladener Module und "vermutlich" richtig eingestellter XF86Config-4 die Maus net zum Bewegen bekommt, bin ich Ratlos


----------

